# Arbeiten GFXler auch mit Picture Publisher?



## freakyfrag (11. September 2001)

Hey ihr Freaks, vielleicht werde ich für meine Frage jetzt gleich geschlachtet. Ich habe auf Micrografx Picture Publisher auf dem Rechner und würde auch gerne ma ein bisschen spielen. Gibt es welche von euch, die dieses Programm benutzen, oder bin ich jetzt der absolute Outlaw? Ach ja, ich suche noch ein Newbietutorial, zum einsteigen, bitte URLs posten, danke


----------



## Robert Fischer (13. September 2001)

mit einem tutorial kann ich dir im moment leider nicht dienen, es wird aber sicherlich auch dafür bald welche auf meiner seite geben, wenn danach verlangt wird. und ja, warum sollte man auch nicht mit diesem programm arbeiten, jedes hat so seine vorzüge für bestimmte aufgaben. :|


----------



## .:áb¥sSàL:. (15. September 2001)

jo picture publisher rult schon  ich arbeite damit auch noch sehr oft es ist einfach und gut  leider hab ich auch kein tuturial zur hand aber ich hab auch keins gebracht man kennt sich relativ schnell damit aus


----------



## Hubert (21. September 2001)

*PicturePublisher*

Auch ich kenne zu dem Prog keine Tutorials, aber zumindest kenne ich 2 Seiten von einem guten Wittenberger Bekannten, der auf das Proggi schwört und diese beiden Seiten damit erstellte:
http://www.web-god.de
http://www.silencer.de

...aber Obacht geben: er nimmt den Browser weg, ist nicht jedermanns Sache !

Hubert


----------



## Acumen (1. Februar 2002)

also
ich hab da noch 2 Seiten

http://www.picturepublisher8.de/


http://www.martinvogler.de/picturepublisher.html

und

http://freunde.imperium.de/manuela/ppubtips/


vielleicht bringen die dir ja was


----------



## Zadi (2. Juli 2002)

*PP*

Ich benutze seit einem knappen Jahr den PP Version 9 (ja ich weiß es gibt schon 10, egal jetzt^^) und habe je länger ich damit arbeite immer bessere Sachen zustande gebracht. Kann ihn dir nur empfehlen! Aber am Ende ownen die anfangs komplizierten Programme wie Photoshop doch..  (hatte bisher keine Lust mich mit PS groß zu befassen)!


Du kannst dich ja mal bei mir im Icq melden dann helf ich dir gerne

Cu

PS: Die Seite von Martin Vogler rult aber übelst was die Tuts angeht!


----------

